# Asheville, NC



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Visited this lovely town over the weekend. Was thinking that there was nothing more than the Biltmore Estate. So wrong! The men's and women's conference tournament for schools in basketball - Samford was one along with Furman - was in town. Downtown was packed. Anyway, the downtown was walkable and was filled with artisans, shops, boutiques and restaurants. And it seems every eatery had a brewery next to it. I promise, at least six breweries. And each one had like 6 as a minimum of beers they brewed. Tried a rye ale for the first time (excellent), a Saison (not my cup of tea) and Catawba Brewery launched that weekend a peanut butter and jelly beer (peanuts and raspberry notes) and it smelled just as it is labeled.

Summer would be fun, you could walk all day, visit exhibits and stores, see art on display and for sale and eat like no one's business. Tupelo Honey, wow, great lunch. And Curate, my first authentic Spanish Tapas bar. Memphis, we have Mexican tapas and while good, could not hold a candle to this place. Canneloni's with beef and chicken liver ( I Know, but you could not tell if I did not tell you beforehand) and a bechamel sauce - scrumptuous. Summer I will go back. They have river arts district and you raft a bit, get off, get a beer, walk, raft some more, float to the next brewery, drink a beer.

About an eight hour drive from Memphis, and the hills (Smoky Mountains) between Knoxville and Asheville make the drive nice, but yet, so curvy


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Very cool city. However, too many trustafarians in the summer months for my taste. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

It is by far one of my favorite cities. It is my favorite city in my home state. I've always wanted to take a girlfriend and stay a week at a bed and breakfast, so I could explore the city more. If your into literature, like I, the Thomas Wolfe house is there as his burial place. The whole city has great character.

There are a lot of beautiful places in North Carolina. I love it.


----------



## Kyle76 (May 5, 2017)

If you go, you must try Curate, a tapas restaurant downtown. Order pitchers of sangria and let your waitperson choose dishes to bring for the table. If something is especially good, get it again. It'll be a fantastic restaurant experience, trust me.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Asheville is, quite possibly, my favorite city in this region. It has something for everyone. As an amateur foodie, it is nirvana! There are TONS of quality restaurants in the city representing so many different types of cuisine. However, no trip to Asheville is complete without a visit to the Root Bar on Tunnel Road to play some Root Ball in the sand pits.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Asheville is beautiful. I recommend checking out the Grove Park Inn. Even if you are not staying there, drop by for dinner or drinks at one of their restaurants and take some time to relax in their huge lobby or else take in the sunset from their terrace.

I have read that the water in Asheville is attractive to beer breweries, and thus there are the many craft breweries plus a couple of larger commercial breweries (e.g. Sierra Nevada).


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Asheville is also the home of Hunter and Coggins mens clothing store. Jim Hunter is a fine clothier and always good for a chat. He carries a wide range of higher end clothing and it's always a pleasure to stop in and visit in one of the remaining really good small town mens clothing stores. He also has a great online presence and provides great customer service.


----------



## stolo17 (Aug 12, 2015)

Be sure to also get out the city and do some hiking!


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Kyle76 said:


> If you go, you must try Curate, a tapas restaurant downtown. Order pitchers of sangria and let your waitperson choose dishes to bring for the table. If something is especially good, get it again. It'll be a fantastic restaurant experience, trust me.


Yes, the one place we did go that I truly thought unique.

Went to I think it was called Whittington Brothers BBQ. Next door was a craft brewery and they had a peanut butter and jelly beer. They sold out in 36 hours, 4 pack of cans. Not as bad as you think.


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

memphislawyer said:


> Yes, the one place we did go that I truly thought unique.
> 
> Went to I think it was called Whittington Brothers BBQ. Next door was a craft brewery and they had a peanut butter and jelly beer. They sold out in 36 hours, 4 pack of cans. Not as bad as you think.


Probably Moe's Original BBQ as it's close to Catawba Brewery who did have the Peanut Butter Jelly beer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fishertw said:


> Asheville is also the home of Hunter and Coggins mens clothing store. Jim Hunter is a fine clothier and always good for a chat. He carries a wide range of higher end clothing and it's always a pleasure to stop in and visit in one of the remaining really good small town mens clothing stores. He also has a great online presence and provides great customer service.


This coming June we will be making our bi-annual pilgrimage to Michigan and if we take the eastern route will be passing through Ashville, NC. Perhaps a visit to Hunter and Coggin's would justify a run up Spruce Street.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> This coming June we will be making our bi-annual pilgrimage to Michigan and if we take the eastern route will be passing through Ashville, NC. Perhaps a visit to Hunter and Coggin's would justify a run up Spruce Street.


The family and I did a big driving trip to Michigan several years ago when the kids were still small. Chicago-South Bend-Grand Rapids-Traverse City-Mackinac Island-UP-Isle Royale NP-Green Bay- Chicago. It was one of the best trips we every took. Beautiful country.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> This coming June we will be making our bi-annual pilgrimage to Michigan and if we take the eastern route will be passing through Ashville, NC. Perhaps a visit to Hunter and Coggin's would justify a run up Spruce Street.


You'll be glad you did- if for no other reason than Jim Hunter's genuine warmth and hospitality.


----------

